# Thread Update Notification Email Fault - Being Taken to Oldest Page in Thread



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I notice that since around the time of the recent change in forum ownership and the big Announcements at the top of every forum page that when I click on an email from the forum notifying me of a new post in a thread that I am now taken to the first page (oldest messages) in that thread instead of the last page where the post that has triggered the notification email is located.

Before when I clicked on the link in the Notification email I was always taken to the first new post in the thread since I last viewed it.

Why does this functionality no longer seem to be working correctly so that update email notifications now only take me to the oldest post on the first page of each thread? I have checked my User CP in case something was reset there but all the settings appear to be correct and as I would expect.

Is anyone else getting this issue? If so what is the cause of the problem?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hummm.....No changes at all in code. My guess it s cookie issue as it is based on date and time of visit.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

David Bott said:


> Hummm.....No changes at all in code. My guess it s cookie issue as it is based on date and time of visit.


I guess its just me then as no one else is reporting the issue.

I will try running Cyberscrub to do a clear out on all the rubbish in my browser cache etc.


----------

